# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  I dont think my result is going to be good

## C1982

Hi all. 
I had 2000 FUE grafts 12 days ago and Im panicking my result will be poor. 
The grafts look too spaced out and I dont think Ill have any sort of density. 
Thoughts welcomed!
Thanks is advance.

----------


## Spex

Work looks clean. Who was your dr ?

Any pre op shave down pics to see how much hair was there initially pre op?

Regards
Spex

----------


## C1982

Id rather not say the doctor on this forum but if you private message me im happy to disclose. 
I havent got any pre op shave down photos of the area. But there area was very bald. 
Im reading that 40 grafts per cm2 is ok, but Im worried I can count between 10-15 grafts per cm2. 
Really worried that even after 18 months Ill have gaps everywhere and few hairs to work with

----------


## C1982

Im now 47 days after surgery and I cant believe the progress. 
There was no hair on this area at all. Looking forward to the next 6 months....

----------


## pkipling

Congrats! And at 47 days, you're barely even beginning... I am very happy to see that you're feeling more optimistic about everything, and definitely update this thread as the growth continues. 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## C1982

9 weeks progress update. 
Decided to shave the recipient area down for the first time.

----------


## pkipling

I think keeping your hair buzzed for the first couple of months makes the ugly duckling phase a lot more bearable. And giving you another reminder (because we can't have enough of them when waiting on results) to not expect seeing any sort of growth for at least another month or so. Hang tight, stay optimistic, and trust the process.  :Smile:  

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## jconley

I thought about buzzing down, but I have redness and cobblestone / pitting at six weeks. I think it looks better with the fuzz I have, but either way it looks bad  :Frown:

----------


## jconley

I realized the shampoo I was using (Nizoral) was causing a lot of redness and drying out my scalp which delayed healing. Since I cut back on frequency (I was using it every other day or so) things are looking much better.

----------


## pkipling

> I realized the shampoo I was using (Nizoral) was causing a lot of redness and drying out my scalp which delayed healing. Since I cut back on frequency (I was using it every other day or so) things are looking much better.


 Awesome! That's progress. A lot of the haircare journey is trial and error in terms of what works for our own specific scalps/bodies. I can't tell you how many products I've found out I'm allergic to over the years and have had to stop using and try something else. Hopefully this will settle the redness down enough that you can do a uniform buzz all over. 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## jconley

> Awesome! That's progress. A lot of the haircare journey is trial and error in terms of what works for our own specific scalps/bodies. I can't tell you how many products I've found out I'm allergic to over the years and have had to stop using and try something else. Hopefully this will settle the redness down enough that you can do a uniform buzz all over. 
> 
> _I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._


 Thanks! Yeah, the whole shampoo thing is new to me. It has been years since I had enough hair to shampoo -- I always had it buzzed and didn't have to worry about it. A whole new experience for sure haha...

----------


## C1982

Im 3 days short of hitting 12 weeks, so thought I would update with my latest photo. 
From what I have read on various forums, the real growth starts from week 12, so heres hoping.

----------


## C1982

Day 101!
One photo straight out the shower. One photo of it dry.

----------


## hal

> Day 101!
> One photo straight out the shower. One photo of it dry.


 I'm sorry to say but I don't believe you are going to get the results you were hoping for.

You were essentially looking to rebuild the frontal 3rd (perhaps more) of your hairline.

2,000 grafts is far to few. You would need something closer to 3,500-4,000 in my view.

It looks too spaced out with no defined hairline.

Now a lot of people might say it's early and wait and see-- and there is some small merit in that. However, based on what I see and the number of graffs, etc. I would not be confident.

Now everyone is different, but below are images from my 3,700 graft procedure.

I started seeing growth at 3 months-- by 6 months, the entire third had grown in and lined up nicely with what I saw in the immediate post op picks before the transplanted hair fell out and went in to a resting phase.

At 3 months, it was still a little patchy but grew in rapidly.

So bottom line give it a little more time but I truly believe you're going to need at least another 2,500 graft session, perhaps more, from a good surgeon-- don't be afraid to travel. And don't go cheap.

----------


## jconley

> I'm sorry to say but I don't believe you are going to get the results you were hoping for.
> 
> You were essentially looking to rebuild the frontal 3rd (perhaps more) of your hairline.
> 
> 2,000 grafts is far to few. You would need something closer to 3,500-4,000 in my view.
> 
> It looks too spaced out with no defined hairline.
> 
> Now a lot of people might say it's early and wait and see-- and there is some small merit in that. However, based on what I see and the number of graffs, etc. I would not be confident.
> ...


 Appreciate your input Hal. Do you have larger photos and/or photos of your full results? My baldness pattern was similar to yours, but further apart on top. I'm 2 1/2 months post FUT / 3100 and really happy with the growth so far (I know it's early, but maybe I had a fewer percentage of follicles go dormant). Not sure what I could reasonably expect going forward and sounds like you're very happy. Thanks!

----------


## hal

> Appreciate your input Hal. Do you have larger photos and/or photos of your full results? My baldness pattern was similar to yours, but further apart on top. I'm 2 1/2 months post FUT / 3100 and really happy with the growth so far (I know it's early, but maybe I had a fewer percentage of follicles go dormant). Not sure what I could reasonably expect going forward and sounds like you're very happy. Thanks!


 Here you go-- these were taken tonight-- no product of any kind in the hair and no special combing or anything.

I have been very happy with my results-- Dr. Ron Shapiro out of Minnesota did the work. Great guy!

I wanted hair to frame my face and didn't want to be seen as "the bald guy" when I walked in to a room. While I don't have movie star hair, I have met my goals and believe I have an age appropriate hairline (55 years old). So I am satisfied!

Hang in there with your growth phase--keep updating with images if you don't mind. I believe the next few months will tell the tale. And if you need another session somewhere down the road, so be it. You'll get there.

Hal

----------


## jconley

> Here you go-- these were taken tonight-- no product of any kind in the hair and no special combing or anything.
> 
> I have been very happy with my results-- Dr. Ron Shapiro out of Minnesota did the work. Great guy!
> 
> I wanted hair to frame my face and didn't want to be seen as "the bald guy" when I walked in to a room. While I don't have movie star hair, I have met my goals and believe I have an age appropriate hairline (55 years old). So I am satisfied!
> 
> Hang in there with your growth phase--keep updating with images if you don't mind. I believe the next few months will tell the tale. And if you need another session somewhere down the road, so be it. You'll get there.
> 
> Hal


 Wow, looks fantastic! Congrats on your success. I'll try get some pics up soon.

----------


## pkipling

> Wow, looks fantastic! Congrats on your success. I'll try get some pics up soon.


 JConley - I encourage you to start your own thread. There seems to be some confusion (on my part at least! Lol) as to who's responding to who and whose questions are being answered. This started as a thread by C1982, so let's keep this focused on him and his questions regarding his journey. If you have specific questions about your own process, start a new thread with your photos, background, and where you are in terms of your HT/hair loss and the community will be more than happy to chime in. 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## jconley

> JConley - I encourage you to start your own thread. There seems to be some confusion (on my part at least! Lol) as to who's responding to who and whose questions are being answered. This started as a thread by C1982, so let's keep this focused on him and his questions regarding his journey. If you have specific questions about your own process, start a new thread with your photos, background, and where you are in terms of your HT/hair loss and the community will be more than happy to chime in. 
> 
> _I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._


 I wasn't trying to change the subject to discuss me, I was just answering the post that I was quoted in. I apologize, I won't post about myself again in this thread.

----------


## C1982

16 weeks today. 
One photo in the light, one without the light. 
Not sure whether Im currently happy with it or not. 
Time will tell. 
Onwards....

----------


## pkipling

> 16 weeks today. 
> One photo in the light, one without the light. 
> Not sure whether Im currently happy with it or not. 
> Time will tell. 
> Onwards....


 Time will tell, indeed - but this looks like a fantastic start! I don't think you posted a clear pre-op photo, but you mentioned you were completely bald in this area before. With that in mind, this is definitely progress! Stay patient and positive.  :Smile:  

(And jconley! No need to apologize at all. It's a rather common thing that happens sometimes, and some threads can get hijacked even with the best of intentions. No blame, no harm, no foul! Just an FYI. )

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## C1982

I have a few questions regarding transplants in general...

I know the rule is to see full results, you have to wait 12, even 18 months. But at what point does the last hair sprout through? 
My understanding is that the 12 month wait is to see full thickness. 
So I mean at what point are all the hairs generally through?
Thanks!

----------


## C1982

130 days update

----------


## kyle19882

congrats bro! i bet your confidence is sky high today. i just recently became active in researching MPB and you my friend are giving me hope

----------


## pkipling

> I have a few questions regarding transplants in general...
> 
> I know the rule is to see full results, you have to wait 12, even 18 months. But at what point does the last hair sprout through? 
> My understanding is that the 12 month wait is to see full thickness. 
> So I mean at what point are all the hairs generally through?
> Thanks!


 There's no way to know this. A lot of the "growth" you will see in the later stages in terms of "results" will be the existing hairs getting thicker as they get settled in their new home - So it's more of an increase in illusion of density in those later stages - which can often be substantial. 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## C1982

Today is 5 months since my FUE. 
Some days im happy witht the progress, other days I worry it wont look good. 
Not much I can do about it so Ill just have to wait and see.

----------


## C1982

7 months since my procedure. Thought id post an update!

----------


## C1982

> Work looks clean. Who was your dr ?
> 
> Any pre op shave down pics to see how much hair was there initially pre op?
> 
> Regards
> Spex


 Hi Spex,

My Doctor was Dr. Rachael Kay from Farjo. 
I had it done in their Manchester clinic.

----------


## pkipling

> 7 months since my procedure. Thought id post an update!


 YES! It keeps getting better. Congrats to you (and the Farjo team!) Thanks for the update. 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## C1982

8 months update!

----------


## C1982

They recently sent me their before photo. Here it is....

----------


## hal

Congrats, Brother-- I just went through the images and you have a winner!

Really looks good.

It was tough to wait it out I know, but you've gotten a great result-- no kidding. When I saw your first post I thought the number of grafts were to low for the coverage needed. But I was dead wrong-- your results speak for themselves.

I bet every time you get out of the shower and towel your hair you're still a little surprised at the guy looking back at you in the mirror, right?

Anyway, you can really say you've won the hair loss battle, or at least fought it to a more than acceptable draw.

Now go enjoy life and give the finger to baldness    :Smile:

----------


## C1982

Hit 10 months now. 
I love it. 
I can leave the house with no product in it and not have a worry in the world!

If you are on the fence about having it done, 100% go for it.

----------


## brettarmstrong

> Hit 10 months now. 
> I love it. 
> I can leave the house with no product in it and not have a worry in the world!
> 
> If you are on the fence about having it done, 100% go for it.


 Amazing result , congratulations

----------


## brettarmstrong

> Hit 10 months now. 
> I love it. 
> I can leave the house with no product in it and not have a worry in the world!
> 
> If you are on the fence about having it done, 100% go for it.


 How much did you pay for this operation ?

----------


## C1982

I paid £7,000. 

A lot of money, but worth every penny for my mental health. 
Im leaving for work now and have only glanced in the mirror once.

----------


## Helios

Excellent results. Would you say you still had significant growth after six or seven months?

----------


## C1982

After 6 months I was unhappy with the results. No doubt about it. 

At the end of month 7 I was in a much better place. I had a hair style and used very minimal Toppik just to finish it off and make it workable for me. 

Month 8 was when I first thought Im happy with this and by the 9th I dont even worry about it any more. I just brush it and im out the door. 

Are you 6/7 months in and having doubts then?

----------


## Helios

Very good results. I have a detailed thread with my progress by Dr Maras on the forum.

----------


## C1982

11 months today!
Over the moon with my result. Granted I am due a cut this weekend...

----------


## Raphael84hair

Congratulations on your recent procedure and your results. I can see from your words your are very happy with the result. That is fantastic. That is what this process is all about. The emotional investment is huge, and there is so much resting on an individuals procedure. Patient satisfaction is always the objective. 

We should all use this as the perfect example, that hair transplants are not "instant gratification". We cannot judge our results at 5 months, even though we were explained this beforehand. Patience is key.

I am thrilled for you. Enjoy your new hair. Well done to all involved.

Patient Advisor - Bisanga Cole Hair Transplant Clinic - Athens, Greece
Personal Online Consultation - https://bchairtransplant.com/online-consultation/
bc2@bchairtransplant.com 
Whatsapp +34 642 37 03 83

----------


## kondofoni

unbelievable for 2000 grafts

----------


## Tausif123

It's unbelievable for 2000 grafts with such spaced grafts. If it's for real I'm happy for you. What was your post op care like.
Did you apply minoxidil or took finasteride? Thanks

----------


## C1982

Yes I had 2000 grafts and total hairs was just over 5000. My hair is very thick and that must have helped. 

I started taking 2.5mg (1/2 a 5mg) of Finasteride, Monday, Wednesday and Friday in Jan 2018. 
I had the op on 28th Sept 2018.

----------


## C1982

Im still taking the same course of Finasteride. I dont use or take anything else for/on it.

----------


## Mcr7777

I'm considering using Rachael Kay.  Your results look really impressive from what I've seen.  Do you have any more photos you might be able to share?  Would you recommend her?   It's such a difficult decision and want to be 100% sure.  My hair would be at the front only and approx 1200-1800 grafts most likely.

Thanks,

----------


## C1982

Hi MCR,
Yes I would recommend. All the staff there were on their game and very professional. I am now just over 13 months and loving life. Heres some more recent photos.

----------


## Mcr7777

Thanks C1982 - It looks like a really good result - congratulations!

----------


## Balding Bad

Wow! C1982, I gotta say when I first started reading this thread the images/progress I was seeing were a bit depressing for sure. It seemed like a botched job, but by the 7th month mark that's when the magic really started to kick in for you.

I'm really happy to see that the transplant worked out so well for you and that you're loving life! Congrats!!!

----------


## Tausif123

Congratulations on the progress

----------


## C1982

Now at around 16 months. 
My hair is definitely getting/has got thicker and more like usual hair. It feels like the transplanted hair is losing its coarseness and is not as hard.

----------


## dcurious

Great results mate, I was dubious in the beginning but the hair really grew through and thickened up toward 5-12 months. congrats  :Smile:

----------


## Jazz1

Thats awesome results, who done the surgery and did you start any medications?

----------


## C1982

Apologies for the late reply. I never use the site any more. 
The work was done by Dr. Rachael Kay from Farjo, up in Manchester. 
I started Finasteride (1/2 a 5mg Mon/Wed/Fri) in Jan 2018 and had the work done in Sept 2018. Cant believe its been over 2 years ago. 
Still taking Finasteride. Not had any side effects at all. 
Cheers

----------


## HTQuestions

Very good result! Did you notice a lot of improvements after 12 months? Have you seen new hairs start growing or was it mostly (significant) maturation?

----------


## JoeTillman

It is always nice to see patients return for long overdue updates. The growth looks quite good. Are you able to show us more photos without your hair combed left to right so aggressively? Maybe bush it back (dry) for more perspective? We can't see your actual hairline. 

Thanks in advance.

----------

